# 55 gallon Planted Oranda tank at 7 months



## kolet66 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice! Bet this is a great tank for relaxing with.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

KNMG said:


> Just wanted to share my successfully planted goldfish tank. Dirted with sand gravel cap. Lighting is a Current freswater plus. 40% water change once a week. Filtration is an Aqueon quiet flow 55/75. Growth is pretty amazing! I trim every other month. I cant remember what I have growing either. Just asked members here to sell me low tech plants to fill a 55. Thanks for all the help! Love this forum.




Very nice. Do you use a CO2 Booster solution? Any CO2 at all? That's outstanding growth for low-tech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

DigityDog70 said:


> Very nice. Do you use a CO2 Booster solution? Any CO2 at all? That's outstanding growth for low-tech.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my understanding that with a dirted tank you'll get some CO2 production from the natural process of organics breaking down.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Beautiful tank. What are the plants in here?


----------



## shhh (Jan 1, 2016)

Your tank looks great! I wish my goldfish left stem plants alone.


----------

